# Easyjet a scheduled airline Hurghada to Gatwick



## hurghada1 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi can anyone advise me please. Will i have any problems leaving on and Easyjet flight Hurghada to Gatwick?

I have been here for 7 months on a tourist visa, I know i am unable to travel on a charter like Thomson or Thomas Cook, but as Easyjet are classed as a scheduled airline will this be ok?

Please advise

Thank you


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

hurghada1 said:


> Hi can anyone advise me please. Will i have any problems leaving on and Easyjet flight Hurghada to Gatwick?
> 
> I have been here for 7 months on a tourist visa, I know i am unable to travel on a charter like Thomson or Thomas Cook, but as Easyjet are classed as a scheduled airline will this be ok?
> 
> ...


Yes you can use Easyjet......but to be honest if you intend to do a lot of shopping in the UK you are better off with Egypt Air as baggage allowance is much better...only problem is you will have fly from Cairo.


----------



## hurghada1 (Oct 5, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> Yes you can use Easyjet......but to be honest if you intend to do a lot of shopping in the UK you are better off with Egypt Air as baggage allowance is much better...only problem is you will have fly from Cairo.


Ah thank you for the info xx


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

hurghada1 said:


> Ah thank you for the info xx


Try the following link may help travelsupermarket.com


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

hhaddad said:


> Try the following link may help travelsupermarket.com


If you decide to travel Egypt Air book through their own web site and put in Egypt as your country....cheaper.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> If you decide to travel Egypt Air book through their own web site and put in Egypt as your country....cheaper.


Sorry but I've found that after several trips I can get Egyptair cheaper by using other sites than their own especially when travelling to Paris I've saved in the past upto 70 euros.


----------



## lewroll (Oct 29, 2010)

hhaddad said:


> Sorry but I've found that after several trips I can get Egyptair cheaper by using other sites than their own especially when travelling to Paris I've saved in the past upto 70 euros.


Can you tell me which sites you have used and made a saving on please?


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

lewroll said:


> Can you tell me which sites you have used and made a saving on please?


I use Comparateur de vol, vol pas cher, comparateur voyages


----------

